# Big Hogs



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went looking for Hogs today.Seen plenty of sign but no Hogs.Went to another area I'm planning Deer hunting Saturday didn't see Hog sign until I spotted this Rub.

It goes from the top of my Hat to top of the Frame,found one Chest high. 










big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Went looking for Hogs today.Seen plenty of sign but no Hogs.Went to another area I'm planning Deer hunting Saturday didn't see Hog sign until I spotted this Rub.
> 
> It goes from the top of my Hat to top of the Frame,found one Chest high.
> 
> ...


Darn Rock you better stay out of that area. Sounds too big to shoot with bow.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Can't remember the name of the hunting show I was watching, but they were hunting hogs. They were able to capture sounds of a boar fight that was on another ridge. By the time they found where the fight was, the dead boar estimated live weight was 500lbs. They were able to stalk up on the winner of the fight and stick it with an arrow. It bottomed out an 800lb scale. Showed the tusks, and they looked like Bowie knives.

By the way, what's the hog hunting regs for your area?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CoonXpress said:


> Can't remember the name of the hunting show I was watching, but they were hunting hogs. They were able to capture sounds of a boar fight that was on another ridge. By the time they found where the fight was, the dead boar estimated live weight was 500lbs. They were able to stalk up on the winner of the fight and stick it with an arrow. It bottomed out an 800lb scale. Showed the tusks, and they looked like Bowie knives.
> 
> By the way, what's the hog hunting regs for your area?


Kill on Sight,No night Hunting,no Baiting durring Deer and Turkey Seasons about 5 months and not suppose to have ATV's on Government Land but the do.Small Game Permit but have to have Deer Permit durring Firearms Seasons which is about a month.

So kind of a Pain in the Tail to Hunt.

big rockpile


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wonderin' are ya sure that is a hog rub? I might think black bear otherwise...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

arcticow said:


> Just wonderin' are ya sure that is a hog rub? I might think black bear otherwise...


No I found Hair its 100% Hog.Plus it was coverd with mud Bears don't do this.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well went to the Main Office to see about Firewood Permit,no problem cut all we want. :sing:

Asked them about these Hogs.The Guy I talked to said these are not normal Feral Hogs they have Russian in them and a Very Mean Attitude.

Oh this should be fun! :gaptooth:

big rockpile


----------

